# Posting DXDiag Reports



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

While the contents of a DXDiag report may assist us in identifying the cause of your problem, the length of the report can actually get in the way. If you are asked to post a DXDiag report, or you think posting one may help us, then please post it as "Code". The Code button can be found in the same toolbar as the Bold, Italics and Underline buttons - it is the button with the "#" symbol. When posting, simply highlight the DXDiag report, and click the Code button.

Please note that, while it may contain some useful information, a DXDiag report *does not provide all the information we need to know about your system*. For instructions on how to post your system specs, please see here.

I have posted my own DXDiag report as an example below.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/11/2007, 10:40:47
       Machine name: INDORIL
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+,  MMX,  3DNow (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 201MB used, 3737MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7800 GTX
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0091&SUBSYS_02C210DE&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.8421 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3968512 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3650368 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-43D1-11CF-8B53-C82200C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0091
        SubSys ID: 0x02C210DE
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC724-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00]
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0442 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/19/2003 12:13:54, 366160 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 62
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 62
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00]
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0442 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/19/2003 12:13:54, 366160 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: Enabled
           Ports: SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [9C00], Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [9C00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw Synth [9C00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [9C00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
                  Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Gaming Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G11 Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x036C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC223
| | Location: G11 Keyboard
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 57600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | Location: G11 Keyboard
| | | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | | Service: HidUsb
| | | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | | 
| | +-+ HID-compliant device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device
| | | | 
| | +-+ HID Keyboard Device
| | | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC225
| | | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | | Service: kbdhid
| | | | Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 14848 bytes
| | | | Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 24576 bytes
| | 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0084
| | Location: Basic Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0084
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 13:48:00, 12160 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 14, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0604
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI bus 2, device 7, function 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7003&subsys_00401102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:22, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC221
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Internet LAN - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Warlords Battlecry III (DX8) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Battlecry III.exe (1.00.0003.0000) LauncherFile:  (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 24.2 GB
Total Space: 33.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250823AS

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 18.4 GB
Total Space: 20.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250823AS

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 152.3 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250824AS

      Drive: L:
 Free Space: 6.4 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250620AS

      Drive: M:
 Free Space: 6.2 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250620AS

      Drive: S:
 Free Space: 20.7 GB
Total Space: 207.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250620AS

      Drive: T:
 Free Space: 9.3 GB
Total Space: 184.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250823AS

      Drive: V:
 Free Space: 17.5 GB
Total Space: 30.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250823AS

      Drive: W:
 Free Space: 4.3 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250620AS

      Drive: E:
      Model: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-1635S
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7003&SUBSYS_00401102&REV_04\4&1CEFD014&0&3970
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:22, 10624 bytes

     Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_4001&SUBSYS_00101102&REV_04\4&1CEFD014&0&3A70
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 23:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04\4&1CEFD014&0&3870
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctac32k.sys, 5.12.0001.0443 (English), 11/5/2003 16:26:02, 645392 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 11/19/2003 12:13:54, 366160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 12:06:50, 178672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 12:08:12, 6096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 12:09:10, 130288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 10/13/2003 19:42:12, 145488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0444 (English), 10/21/2003 19:26:08, 904496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\haP16v2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 10/21/2003 19:23:44, 148432 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0003 (English), 3/5/2003 17:07:46, 15840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdlang.dat, 10/21/2003 19:54:50, 217272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctstatic.dat, 10/21/2003 19:47:40, 298971 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdaught.dat, 10/21/2003 19:47:34, 53932 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/6/2003 16:38:06, 65536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\commonfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0440 (English), 10/6/2003 16:44:28, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctaudfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 11/18/2003 17:23:50, 585728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctsblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0440 (English), 10/6/2003 16:46:14, 606208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 5.12.0001.0130 (English), 8/17/2001 16:35:46, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctbas2w.dat, 10/21/2003 19:54:48, 140643 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctsbas2w.dat, 10/21/2003 19:54:42, 264466 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SBAudigy.ico, 8/17/2001 14:42:28, 7406 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audigy.bmp, 11/13/2001 11:48:20, 1912 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctcoinst.dll, 3.00.0000.0004 (English), 10/6/2003 16:48:30, 69632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdvinst.dll, 0.00.0000.0008 (English), 10/6/2003 16:48:42, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys, 5.13.0001.0413 (English), 10/14/2003 13:17:56, 332800 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&6A
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0666 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:28, 100736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 4/14/2006 16:01:20, 35840 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&69
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0666 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:28, 100736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 4/14/2006 16:01:20, 35840 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&68
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0666 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:28, 100736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 4/24/2006 19:52:30, 289792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 4/14/2006 16:01:20, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&B8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0376&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&90
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0375&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&B0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0002.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:24:02, 18944 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 5.00.0005.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:23:40, 1068800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvsnpu.sys, 5.00.0001.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:23:18, 261120 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/22/2006 16:21:44, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/22/2006 16:21:44, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/14/2006 23:45:22, 35840 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0002.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:24:02, 18944 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 5.00.0005.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:23:40, 1068800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvsnpu.sys, 5.00.0001.5521 (English), 3/22/2006 16:23:18, 261120 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/22/2006 16:21:44, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/22/2006 16:21:44, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/14/2006 23:45:22, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0370&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&70
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&60
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036D&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&51
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 10:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036C&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 10:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 57600 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036A&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&4A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0369&SUBSYS_CB8410DE&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0368&SUBSYS_82231043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&49
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&48
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FF&SUBSYS_02FF10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FE&SUBSYS_02FE10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&20
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02FA&SUBSYS_02FA10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F9&SUBSYS_02F910DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F8&SUBSYS_02F810DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_02F4&SUBSYS_02F410DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027F&SUBSYS_027F10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_027E&SUBSYS_027E10DE&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0091&SUBSYS_02C210DE&REV_A1\4&13D46659&0&0020
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3650368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 3968512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 143436 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvhwvid.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 573440 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 5419008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 7561216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11026 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0010.8421 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 171072 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 35840 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 3/9/2006 15:29:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: Silicon Image SiI 3132 SATALink Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1095&DEV_3132&SUBSYS_819F1043&REV_01\4&2A4D88F&0&00B0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SI3132.sys, 1.00.0000.0009 (English), 1/20/2005 16:30:52, 67200 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SiWinAcc.sys, 1.00.0000.0011 (English), 11/2/2004 13:21:32, 10368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SilSupp.cpl, 3.00.0000.0018 (English), 1/12/2005 12:56:46, 78336 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8023&SUBSYS_815B1043&REV_00\4&1CEFD014&0&5870
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 61056 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 23:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:22 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:17 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:17 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:17 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:17 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:18 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:18 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:18 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:18 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 7/28/2007 15:31:23 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:20 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 8/4/2007 14:18:19 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 9.00.0000.3250 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 237568 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1287680 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 246302 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.00.0001.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,2.00.0001.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,1.01.0001.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,1.00.0006.0000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0003.0000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
CT Null Render Filter,0x00200000,1,0,NullRndr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.00.0000.0001
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0000.0001
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,2.00.0003.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,1.01.0000.0000
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,1.02.0001.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0000.0002
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,2.01.0001.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,2.00.0004.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.3250
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,2.01.0001.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw Synth [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw Synth [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180
DirectSound: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2180

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw Synth [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [9C00],0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [9C00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI IO [9C00],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [9C00],0x00200000,13,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------

